# IMI on portal Das financas



## kent peterson (May 28, 2013)

Hi everyone. I am abroad in America and need to pay my IMI. I know the amount, but my friend who read it to me in Portugal did not give me the correct 15 number reference code. I went into Portal Das financas under os seus servicos...consultar...Imoveis...notas cobranca and could not find where they would put the amount and reference number. I checked for 2015 year. Any help would be appreciated as I can pay online through my Deutchse bank online account.


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

Início > Os Seus Serviços > Património > Consultar > Imóveis > Património Predial

If so, go back one step to Imóveis and then choose Notas Cobrança.

The information you seek should appear when you click on 2015 under the Imposto Municipal Sobre Imóveis heading.


----------



## kent peterson (May 28, 2013)

Thank you for your help. When I went into the year 2015 there was nothing there except 
"Contribuinte sem notas de cobranca no imposto municipal sobre Imoveis."


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Is the property definitely registered to you personally (ie against your personal NIF), rather than in corporate ownership?

Do you see it listed at https://www.portaldasfinancas.gov.pt/pt/Pat/main.jsp?body=/ca/patrimonio.jsp when you are logged in?


----------



## advolex (Mar 8, 2015)

*Isencao (exemption)*



kent peterson said:


> Thank you for your help. When I went into the year 2015 there was nothing there except
> "Contribuinte sem notas de cobranca no imposto municipal sobre Imoveis."


I had the same message. I think, in my case, it has to do with that I was granted an exemption for IMI for the first years, due to the fact that the urban dwelling I had bought was new (not registered). Congratulations.


----------



## kent peterson (May 28, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your help!


----------

